

Microphone found in the embassy of Ecuador in London. - pitiburi

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;inagist.com&#x2F;all&#x2F;352201540880187392&#x2F;
======
pitiburi
Some explaining here:
[http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=es&u=http:/...](http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=es&u=http://www.aporrea.org/internacionales/n231944.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3DRicardo%2BPatino%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1408%26bih%3D856%26tbs%3Dqdr:h)

